# Cheap Mods



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

HI, 
I don't have much cash right now, but I still wanna do something to my car. Can some one tell me some cheap or free uprgrades you can do. Thanks.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cheap intake ,diy cai , and 15 degree timeing advance thats about it on the cheap side:thumbup: once you get some money youll deff. have more options


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

This question has been asked a zillion times. What if we dumped all the cheap mods in this thread that we can think of and make it a sticky. 

Or we could be really cool, and make a sticky-thread with a list of links to threads of commonly asked questions like 'How do I advance my timing', 'What are some cheap mods', 'Will this electric supercharger work', and stuff like that.

As for the topic.... a few cheap/free mods that I have found are these...

Advance the timing - FREE Adds 2-3hp
Replace the front grill with mesh - (FREE - $50) if you do your own work; looks rad.
K&N air filter replacement - $50 Adds 1-2 hp
Ebay Sway/Strut Bar - $25 Slightly better handling/looks cool in engine bay
Ebay Grounding kit - $25-$35 Adds power, makes sound system sound better
Synthetic Oil - $20 / oil change Adds small amount of power, improves engine life.
HomeDepot Cold Air Intake - < $100 dollars if you do it right. Not sure how much power but it's got to be good for something.

A basic tune up will help your car out in most cases too. Most tune ups include new spark plugs (get nissan, they are cheap and the best), wires, distributer cap, fuel filter, air filter, and in some cases O2 sensors.

I tried to keep these under $100 dollars. If you want to go above that, I'd say the best bang for the buck is a hotshot header, which will give you another 7hp. (For a hefty price of around 300-400 dollars). I bought one and it was worth it. After that, I would recommend a catback exhaust, but that will run into $300+ dollars.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

performance is good, also if u have nay cosmetic mods, throw them in here, the one about the front grille, help me out on that. I tryed that, and i din't want to break the black stock thing, so i left it.


----------



## jmann98 (Aug 20, 2004)

Adding to what has already been mentioned, I would definitely tighten the throttle cable. Free. See www.geocities.com/n_dahi for instructions.

Also, a crank pulley is sorta cheap. The other pullies produce minimal gain. If you can install yourself, you'll save $50-$100.

If you want better handling balance at the limit and can get to the L.A. area, I got my beam bent for $150 tax free at West End Alignment. This will decrease understeer and make the car more throwable.

Another (free) trick to decreasing understeer a bit is to put a few extra pounds (or more) of air pressure in the front compared to the back. But this, like the bent beam, won't be noticed unless you're autocrossing or throwing your car around quite a bit.

Energy Suspension polyurethan bushings are cheap, particularly if you or a friend can do the labor yourself. Besides chassis bushings, the shifter bushing is $8 and gets rid of the slop in your stick if you have manual tranny. This was a favorite of mine for the $. If you can't install the shifter bushing, a shop can do it pretty cheap, compared to the chassis bushings. Ouch.

I don't have one, but if you like fast, short-throws on your shifter, many people swear by these. Add the shifter bushing.

Also, keep upgrades in mind when things break or wear out. If the clutch needs replacing, its a good time to lighten the flywheel, or buy a lightened flywheel, b/c if you're paying someone to replace your clutch, there's no extra cost to change out the flywheel once they're in there. I'm assuming again you have a manual tranny. Similarly, if parts of your exhaust system go (exhuast manifold (header), b-pipe, or muffler) upgrade one or more at that time. Tires, again, can be replaced with sticky ones once you need to replace them. Falkens and Kuhmos are cheap. Upgrade your stock stereo when it craps out.

If your shocks are shot and your car is getting bouncy, definitely look into upgrading to something like Tein Basic coilovers before replacing with stock. You can get them for $800 and will improve handling significantly, and you can ride as low as you want. The dealership will rape you on replacing stock suspension parts that could be replaced with superior performance parts.

Philosophy: if you're broke, don't fix it if it aint broke; if its broke, upgrade it!

As for cosmetics, I replaced my radio antenna with a short black stubby one at Pep Boys for $3. You can do that one tonight. Besides that, a good wax job is key, and shined tire walls.

All that said, the cherry-breaking mod is definitely an intake. Value-wise, the cold air intake is the way to go if you can drill the hole yourself. If not, the short "ram" style is still fun, and cheap, sounds cool, improves throttle response, and adds a bit of power where it counts - in the mid range. Good luck.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> performance is good, also if u have nay cosmetic mods, throw them in here, the one about the front grille, help me out on that. I tryed that, and i din't want to break the black stock thing, so i left it.


Hmm... i heard that the black thing pops out of the frame. I was trying to find one because I had to cut mine out, and it made a mess. Check to see if there are little clips holding the thing in there. The whole thing should just pop out, and then you can get mesh and use silicone to hold it in, or put screws in the mounting places where the old black one was. If it doesn't clip out, you might just have to cut it. Check out my website and see how it looks before you decide to do anything.

As for other cosmetic mods:
Reverse Indiglo Spedo - $45 dollars shipped from Ebay, piece of cake to install. I just bought one and I love it.

Chrome/Stealth Halo Headlights - $115-135 dollars shipped from Ebay, these I've heard are a pain to install but they look really nice. These are on my wishlist.

Altezza chrome or stealth taillights - $115-135 dollars shipped from Ebay. Also on my wishlist. I don't know how hard they are to install, but I think they look rad.

Get some black spray paint and repaint your trim - $3-5 dollars at Pepboys. I've done this, and if you are careful, you can make it look good. It just makes the grey trim on the outside look crisper and cooler.

Burning a honda - Priceless... just kidding. Sorry I couldn't resist.

Headlight bulbs - $45-50 dollars - There are these nice hot headlight bulbs at pepboys that I've been tempted to get. They are bright and white, instead of yellow. I don't remember who makes them. Maybe somebody here could comment on this. I just remember the type number was 9000, or 9001 or something.

After that, about the only thing I can think of to do to the outside would be to get a body kit or suicide doors or something, but that can run anywhere from $350-thousands of dollars. Honestly, if you had some nice looking sideskirts, I would think your car looked pretty sweet. You've got a great front bumper. You would just need to lower the suspension a little.

I've got a Unorthodox Racing crank pully, and I don't think I would recommend it. I would go straight for the header. The pully was the first thing that I bought, and for $200 dollars, it didn't do a lot. (I installed it.) I wish I put that money toward the standard transmission swap.

The throttle cable thing is nice to do if you have a standard transmission, (but looking at your car on cardomain you don't.) I tried it with my car and it doesn't do a lot. It is easy to do though, and I think you should try it and see what you think.

One thing I like to do, (and you prolly already do this at cardomain), is go through the other forum member's cars and see what you like and don't like and try and do it to your car. If you go to www.nissanforums.com, there is a thread there for member's rides.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Bob Marley (Sep 13, 2004)

roman4189 said:


> HI,
> I don't have much cash right now, but I still wanna do something to my car. Can some one tell me some cheap or free uprgrades you can do. Thanks.


make urself an intake..all u need is 3" diameter pvc pipin,2 rubber fittings,and a good k&n cone(make sure u drill a hole for the sensor)..get an ebay header,or just check ebay out for any cheap stuff..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Bob Marley said:


> make urself an intake..all u need is 3" diameter pvc pipin,2 rubber fittings,and a good k&n cone(make sure u drill a hole for the sensor)..get an ebay header,or just check ebay out for any cheap stuff..


I would not get a ebay header. id just keep saving for the hs header


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I would not get a ebay header. id just keep saving for the hs header


I would second that. But in hope of keeping this thread from turning into another hs vs ebay header argument, let me just tell you as someone who has tried both, the hotshot is worth the money. I tried an Ebay Pacesetter, which is probably your best bet as far as ebay headers go. Nothing fits quite like a hotshot. Until we get some dyno and fitment reports on Hotshot ripoffs, I would say it is completely worth saving the money.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks, i just ordered a strut bar form ebay, and ajusted the throttle cable, if anyone has anything else, tell me


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

check out the classifieds, always good finds in there


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

-light up your sidemarkers! (wires needed)

-paint your instrument gauge panel (spray paint needed)


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Powdercoat valve cover!!!!









It got this one done for $65. You will need to find an aluminum valve cover from a 91-94 Nissan Sentra, I see them go for $15 at the local junk yard..

And definitely check out the Classified section here. Lots of good deals on quality aftermarket parts


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> cheap intake ,diy cai , and 15 degree timeing advance thats about it on the cheap side:thumbup: once you get some money youll deff. have more options


The "Cheap intake" link didnt work for me, will you re-post please
Thanks Ian.


----------

